# Neon tetras with downard pointed belly



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Hey guys,
Just wanted to check and see if these neons looked normal. I dont recall ever seeing their bellies sort of pointing downward towards the center. There are quite a few of them like this but not all of them. I just noticed this today. Some of the tetras as kind of new. I quarantined them for at least a week and dosed the quarantine tank with salt, and both maracyn 1 and maracyn 2 for the time that they were in quarantine. 

They seem to act fine. Nothing abnormal about their bahavior or anything. 

heres a pic:










thanks


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Those actually look like cardinal tetras which are slightly heavier and larger than neons. It just looks to me like you are being very good to them.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Sprite42 said:


> Those actually look like cardinal tetras which are slightly heavier and larger than neons. It just looks to me like you are being very good to them.


No. they're neons, but you're right about the overfeeding bit.lol


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> No. they're neons, but you're right about the overfeeding bit.lol


So it's only overfeeding? If that's the case, if i lay off the food for about 2 days, then it should go back to normal? I dont think i'm overfeeding by THAT much. I only feed about 6 out of the 7 days. I'll usually leave a day out so that they can clear out their systems. Then i've got pearl gouramis which are slow eaters. So i've got to make sure they get enough to eat. It might be that i spoil them. I've got like 6 different kinds of foods ranging from traditional flakes, to freeze dried blood worms, to freeze dried tubiflex, to frozen brine shrimp. lol

By the way... my pearls dont seem to like the brine shrimp. They'll eat it and then spit it back out... what's the deal with that? My fish all seem to love blood worms.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Sprite42 said:


> Those actually look like cardinal tetras which are slightly heavier and larger than neons. It just looks to me like you are being very good to them.


I think the cardinals have both the blue and the red running all the way through them. Thanks for the insight though. I was so afraid that i have an infestation of something or something like that. Had my quite worried.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes, my danios look like that. I was scared for a while, but now that I found out that I'm overfeeding them... What a relief! I feed them everyday- I know I shouldn't. And usually TWICE a day. I've stopped doing TWICE a day, now it's just once. I'll wait till they are use to that, then slowly take out a day. I'm just afraid I'll be UNDERFEEDING them then!


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

I read once that a Healthy fish is a hungry fish. I do believe it was some one here that said that awhile back R.


----------

